# Connect tv to laptop wireless



## Pairbus (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a sharp aquos tv LC-32LE210E and I would like to connect it to my laptop wirelessly.If this is possible what do I need.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

why do you want to connect to the laptop wireless ?

do you have a router - make and model
is the TV connected to the router wireless


----------



## Pairbus (Nov 30, 2012)

etaf said:


> why do you want to connect to the laptop wireless ?
> 
> do you have a router - make and model
> is the TV connected to the router wireless


 I want to be able to see my photo's on the tv.I have a BT home hub 2 and the tv is not connected to it as I don't no how to.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

based on the user manual here
http://www.sharp-cee.com/cps/rde/xt...-LE220E-LS220E_OM_GB.pdf?siteid=11&sitetype=1

no wireless on the TV

you can connect the PC directly to the TV - see page 16
OR
you can put the photos onto a USB and play them on the TV see page 24

but no wireless or network connection shown


----------

